# HUGE Warhammer Fantasy Army Book Update



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

Magnificent, all colour, 8th edition updates to the unofficial (and FREE) Albion, Amazons, Araby, Estalia and Norse armies.

WFB 8th edition army reviews, *plus links to ALL 28 of the below pictured FREE unofficial army books*.


----------

